# Skiped period??



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi all, I was wondering if this is common, or possible even. There is a small chance I'm pregnant but I dont think so. It would have had to have been conceived on day 29 or 30. I thought AF was on the way, I had been having my usuall pms. But now is day 40, I'm in a great mood and have no sign of AF. The only thing happening is some light mucus for the last few (4 or 5) days.

I got a







for the last 2 days, I have one test left I'll use wednesday. I think that will be 14 days after the 'ops'. I read Taking charge.... a few years ago and learned a lot, I wish I had a copy now to refer to.

Dose this realy happen? Can you skip AF?

I hope so, DH had a vasectomy in early June and we will be freaked if the







turns into a







He hasent had his follow up yet, so I suppose it is still possible.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

You can't skip AF. What I'm guessing happened is that you haven't ovulated yet. You won't get AF if you don't ovulate unless it's been a very long time or you are given medication. Every woman usually has one anovulatory cycle per year. It's very common and normal.

Do you have a pretty regular cycle? Do you chart your BBT so that you know for sure when you have ovulated? If you do chart your BBT and your temps show ovulation more than 18 days ago, I would consider going to a doc. HTH


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

How old are you?

The reason I ask, is that many women start skipping periods when they are in perimenopause. They will skip one, have a cycle, then several months later skip again.

I went through early meno at 33 (I was shocked to discover that I was post meno at that time after not having a period for 5 months).

Besides that, I went through lots of infertility issues to get pregnant with my first two kids, and I know from other friends with infertility problems that they do skip periods from time to time because the have anovulatory cycles or problems with their hormones.

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I wanted to correct myself a bit. You may have ovulated but just very late so that you are not far enough past ovulation to get your period yet.

I also have to correct the PP. As I said before, you do not skip a period. You either skip ovulation, which means your period doesn't get triggered until after a few months your lining gets so thick that it cannot be sustained, or you ovulate late, in which case you will get your period after your usual luteal phase length unless you get pregnant. I know it's a fine line but I prefer to clarify these things so there are no misunderstanding or mistaken expectations.


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

Thank you, I have never charted but I do notice mucus changes and I thought I ovulated around day 16 or so. But on day 32 or 34 there was a lot of mucus like ovulation. My kids ran in then so I didnt get to investigate. Sorry if this is to much info. It has been daily since then also with light cramping. I am probably focusing on it to much, causing stress. I did have cramping on my right side around day 33, that could have been O.

I'm 31, my mom is in peri-menapause now at 51. I dont think it's that but you never know.

On a side note, I was making breakfast this morning and suddenly had to run to the bathroom and throw up. I hadent eaten yet, but after a few minutes I had some crackers and made ouatmeal and my stomach settled down. I have been fine since. I fully recognise that sometimes my worring brings on preg simptoms that are real to me even though I am not pregnant. I am trying to relax and tell myself its my imagination but this was over the top!

I have been bf for almost 5 years, one son then the other, but my youngest has cut down that the last 6 or 7 cycles have been fairly regular 28-30 days. That said I have,at times had 48-50 day cycles.

Thanks for the replies and I will keep you updated!


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

Still waiting, and its driving me crazy!!!







:

I got another







this morning. So today is 14 or 16 days past 'ops'. Is it safe to say I'm definatly not pg? I am going crazy. I am also having lots of simptoms of pg.

What about ovarian cyst's. I have read that they can cause a lot of preg symptoms. Anyone know about that?

I called today and made a Dr. app. for next week. Nurse said home preg tests were only 98% accurate. Not what I want to hear. I guess I'll wait it out till Thursday. How long dose a blood test take(results I mean)?

Is this what is ment by 'limbo' because it definatly sucks!
Sorry so many questions.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Sorry I don't have any answers for you. I think you'll just have to wait until you see the doctor, unless something happens with you before then. When you get the blood test results depends on the lab and the doctor. When I went to a doctor that had to send the blood out and wait to get the results back, it took 2 days. Ask for a quantitative rather than qualitative test. The qualitative has essentially the same accuracy as a urine test. You could also ask for a progesterone and estrogen level test. If the pg test is negative, these tests should tell you if you have ovulated or not or the first place. Make sure to ask for them. Don't expect your doctor to just have them done. Good luck


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

Thank You, I will be sure to ask!


----------

